# Help Choosing Best Split Air Conditioner



## Death_Knight (May 11, 2011)

I need an wall mounted AC (split) for my room with the following specs:
10'x13' area
2 doors, 1 double & 1 single window
Ceiling is non-insulated with open roof above
Receive a lot of sunlight after noon
Usual occupant - 2
Location - hot n humid Kolkata

I have been reading the other posts about split ACs in this forum and zeroed on the following Brands/Models:
HITACHI: Follow Me 1.2T (RAU514ERD)
BLUE STAR: 5 Star ZS 1.5T (5HW18ZAS)
CARRIER: Durakool Star 1.5T

Are there any other better brands/models in this price range (~30k)? Please help me choose while considering the aftermarket service of the brands since this is my first AC I'm going to buy.


----------



## Sarath (May 12, 2011)

Get a 1.5ton from Hitachi. Pretty powerful and durable.


----------



## ithehappy (May 12, 2011)

Death_Knight said:


> I have been reading the other posts about split ACs in this forum and zeroed on the following Brands/Models:
> *HITACHI: Follow Me 1.2T (RAU514ERD)
> BLUE STAR: 5 Star ZS 1.5T (5HW18ZAS)*



Any one of them would be perfect.


----------



## Sarath (May 12, 2011)

Are you sure you have use for the "Follow me" feature in the hitachi one? It doesnt seem worth the premium. 

And use this to calculate tonnage (if unsure)
Bluestar  ac-tonnage-calculator


----------



## Death_Knight (May 12, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Are you sure you have use for the "Follow me" feature in the hitachi one? It doesnt seem worth the premium.



yes I know, but the fact that its brother without this feature, the ACE-CUTOUT, is priced almost the same. And the KAZE 1.5T is a 3star one

The BLUE STAR one seem to have better features with multiple filters, i-feel, LCD on the unit and night glow remote. Plus its 1.5T and the online prices on CompareIndia seem cheaper (haven't confirmed with local dealers yet).
But I am more concerned about the customer service in Kolkata... Any idea about that?


Sarath said:


> And use this to calculate tonnage (if unsure)
> Bluestar  ac-tonnage-calculator


Yup, checked it... came out to be 1.5 (mind it, they dont show 1.2)
The article here gives the cooling power calculation.


----------



## Sarath (May 12, 2011)

Hmm you have a point. I think its a wise choice you are settling to the Blue Star one then. Dont pay for useless features. 

Also make sure you see the individual wattages (on labels) and the efficiency of the unit as BTU per KWH. 
Check for the price difference and the actual increase/decrease in efficiency. Try to make out a crude ratio between them. i once noticed a 3star hitachi at 27k and a 5star hitachi at 40k. difference in effciency some 50-150W per hour for same tonnage. Not VFM. 

Since i suppose you have already calculated the cooling power needed for your room make sure you check the appropriate labels.

Also since this will also be seen by others looking to buy an AC i want to mention: "*Do not buy ONIDA*. Its cheap got it for the bedroom. Splits are known for being silent but this one feels like a bulldozer clearing its throat and is not very efficient in cooling. 

I am quoting Hitachi everywhere coz thats the only one i have used [Hita. Atom]. So bear with it.


----------



## kyldeepbhardwaj (May 13, 2011)

After reading & visiting a hell lot of reviews and forums I am settling in for HITACHI ACE FOllow me........It has everything in it......durability,less power consumption,less noise(a v big factor after some time), cools pretty efficiently.......


----------



## Death_Knight (May 13, 2011)

Enquired about price today from Khosla & Great Eastern (Dalhousie), but roughly... there's an awful rush in these shops and these dealers don't give the best value unless you are telling them that you are paying just now...

The Hitachi Follow Me 1.5T is way above budget  (haven't enqired 1.2). Dropping it for now.
The Carrier Durakool Star 1.5T is 32k
The Blue Star was not present in the shop, but they would arrange at 29k.

Please somebody give feedback regarding the customer service of these in Kolkata, and the maintenance contract procedure in brief... this is my first AC guyz.


----------



## kyldeepbhardwaj (May 13, 2011)

What's the price of Hitachi Ace Follow me 1.2 T...... In here @ Japiur m getting it for 35k vt all services+installation+maintenance for 1 year.


----------



## Death_Knight (Jun 8, 2011)

The buying got delayed a lot due to electrical wiring issues in my room. Finally went for the buy today at Khosla Electronics:

Hitachi Ace Follow Me 1.5T: 39.5k
Hitachi Cut Out 1.5T: 38k
Carrier Durakool Star 1.5T: 32k
Blue Star: Not present ATM. Complained of poor customer service.

But finally Dad settled for the best: Hitachi Follow Me  [haggled to 39k]
Will be delivered tomorrow, installation will be the following day.


----------

